# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Registration as a Pest Control Operator

## landsberg1

Is it nessesary to be registered as a Pest Control Operator if ants and other bugs are treated in a complex by a garden service.

----------

Harmayani258 (05-Apr-21)

----------


## Dave A

The short answer is yes. But there are some subtleties as to how it is arrived at sometimes.

In terms of Act 36 of 1947, any application of a registered agricultural remedy for gain must be carried out under the direct supervision of a registered pest control operator.

Typically, if the treatment is being carried out by an employee of the garden service company (he receives remuneration), and the treatment involves application of a pesticide, he may only do so under the direct supervision of a PCO duly registered with The Registrar Act 36 of 1947 - or be a registered PCO himself.

I have been amazed at some of the ploys that have been attempted to try to wriggle around this, though. If you've got an interesting variant, please post it.

----------

Harmayani258 (05-Apr-21)

----------


## Kurly

If I am applying pesticides and or herbicides for my employer on my  employers own premises, do I need to be register as a pest controller? 

I did a pest control operator certificate course through Technikon Natal many years backnowledged.

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dave A

> If I am applying pesticides and or herbicides for my employer on my  employers own premises, do I need to be register as a pest controller?


As the regulations are currently - No, you do not need to be registered as a pest control operator.

----------


## Kurly

Thanks Dave. 

In your opinion, with my 20 odd years of experience and the certificate from Technikon, will I be able to register for my P number or would I have to do a new course etc

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dave A

Hi Kurly,

The grandfather clause (4 years working under supervision of a registered PCO) has fallen away, so you can't get registered as a PCO purely on time in the industry anymore.

You can find the current Pest Control Operator Regulations (Notice R98 of 2011) here, which sets out the details on what is required nowadays. 

I can't recall Technikon Natal offering a pest control course, so I can't comment on whether that course you did all those years ago might be helpful. Just how long ago did you do this course?

----------


## Kurly

Thanks Dave

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------

